# Parking for the day in Weymouth



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all
Im off for the Easter break to Weymouth tomorrow and booked onto a site at East Fleet which is 3m from the town.

Are there any suitable places to park my 7m MH in Weymouth near the main town just for the day
?
My partner has poorly knees and cant walk or stand for a long periods so i would like to take the van into the town if i could.

If not its a taxi job which isn't a problem but the van would give us a rest up place.

Thanks
Phill


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Although I spend quite a bit of time in Weymouth I have never seen Motorhomes parked up anywhere.

Andy (Mrplodd) is the one for information, I'm sure he will come up with an answer.

Drew


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You can park in the Swannery car park (near the railway stn) Ask just about anyone for directions if you cannot find it. None of the other car parks are really suitable owing to the stingy bay sizes, its a level walk into the town/sea front.

Its a huge car park and its possible to park with the rear overhanging the grass bit. BE CAREFUL though because the parking stasi WILL ticket you if you are occupying more than one bay. 

The other alternative is the P&R but its a hundred plus metres to the bus stop. 

If you like ice cream go to "Rossi's" near the Jubilee clock on the sea front !!! it is some of the best I have tasted anywhere. 

I have PM'ed you my phone number, call me if you would like any local info

Andy


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

well done andy

i knew you would come along and help

barry


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> You can park in the Swannery car park (near the railway stn) Ask just about anyone for directions if you cannot find it. None of the other car parks are really suitable owing to the stingy bay sizes, its a level walk into the town/sea front.
> 
> Its a huge car park and its possible to park with the rear overhanging the grass bit. BE CAREFUL though because the parking stasi WILL ticket you if you are occupying more than one bay.
> 
> ...


Thank you Andy
In the end my partner wasn,t too well (and cant walk far due to arthiritic knees) so we stayed in the van and chilled on Friday and then got a taxi from the site on Saturday. Only £7 each way so thats not too bad and offset the cost i would have paid on the car park.
But the info is useful for next time so thank you.

Weather and site nice so all in all a good weekend
Cheers
Phill


----------

